# very small slot cutter



## Hoskins (Jan 20, 2007)

Does anyone know a good way to cut a slot less than 1/16"? Say down in the range of 1/32"?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Hoskins

You can use the saw blades that Corey is using ( .025" thick and one other size also) 
See his post ▼ just ask him for the link and I'm sure he will post it.
You can also pick up saw blades at HD that are 1/32" thick but you will need a tool to hold them like a small battey power hand saw.
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/3963-slotted-hinge-installing.html

Or like the one below that you can use in the router table.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/g1438
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h5622
http://www.grizzly.com/products/G9472
http://www.grizzly.com/products/G9471
http://www.grizzly.com/products/G9469

Plus or to say a band saw then put a spline back in to fill the slot that you don't need to ..

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob, that *is* what I am using.... that arbor in the first link is exactly what my arbor looks like when unassembled, same set up with multi arbor hole sizes, same screw etc. And Grizzly gets 8.99 for it and I paid 25. plus or something like that plus 20 for each blade! What a crock. I am pissed now! 


Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Yep thought so , sorry I thought you did check it 1st. I push Grizzly all the time, as you know , I'm a cheap SOB LOL, always try a help find the best deals of stuff and then pass it on.

Bj 

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, I guess Woodcraft and Rockler market this specifically as a slotted hinge cutter and 3X the price. Pretty smart. I will pass this on to my buddies that use these things! I probably wouldn't of found it anyway looking for slotted hinge cutter... they book it as a slitting saw  Oh well... I will know where to get my blades and actually at that price for blades i would use it in the router table and if it burns a blade up quicker so be it! Probably wouldn't need all the jigs etc for it either.

Question... what is .025 and .036 equal to.. I am not great with the decimal thing. They sell a 1/16, 1/32 and a 3/32 blade. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

They work well in the router table I use them to put in deep splines on picture frames and doors,etc.
I made a jig or two so I could use them safely with the router table at it's lowest speed.
But again I'm a cheap SOB I made my own arbor.
About a 10min. job on the lathe and some scrap bolts out of the junk box.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2482-deep-spline-slot-jigs.html

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice Bob, now I have some other uses for it. I should have know you have this down as well. 

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

In order to use the slot jigs you will need to get the blades below or you can get a 
3 3/8" OD one from HD if I recall they are about 8.00 to 12.oo bucks but they are carb. tiped unlike the ones from Grizzly and they cut just like a razzor blade ,clean and true and last a long time because of the carb.tips on blades, no load down in hardwood at all  I do use two at a time on the same arbor to get the slot just over 1/8" so the spline just slips in easy with a bit of glue on it.
But besure to take your arbor with you if you get them from HD, some are metic ID. (5/8" ID the norm)... 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/G9490
or 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/G9499

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Hoskins said:


> Does anyone know a good way to cut a slot less than 1/16"? Say down in the range of 1/32"?


Hoskins,

What is it that you want to cut such a small slot?

Just curious... must be very unusual.

Thank you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey
I Forgot to post a link to a Decimal Chart,sorry
Here's a good one you can print out.

http://www.plasticstoragetanks.com/fraction_decimal_conversion.htm

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Bob,

I never look at one of those charts for the decimal equiv's...

I usually have a calculator at my fingertips and if I can't remember what the decimal is, I just divide on the calculator to get the answer... no big deal really... It's faster for me to divide the top number by the low number; 3/4 = 3 divided by 4 = .75
Etc...
13/64 = 13 divided by 64 = .203125"
1/2 = 1 divided by 2 = .500"
etc.

Most of them are comitted to memory except the odd ball combo's.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Bob and Joe! Appreciate it. 

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Corey, one of your tool houses should have a nice wall chart with conversions and drill / tap sizes. They are the perfect decoration for a door or the wall near your drill press. Paper charts are usually free, the nicer plastic ones they charge a couple bucks for.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

It's funny you should say that, out of all the junk I have on the wall in the shop the chart I have is the one thing that does'nt get covered up with jigs and other stuff, LOL
I keep most of them in my head but can't keep them all ,like drill hole size for a tap and thread size setup.
I think I use it every time I'm in the shop for something, it's a big one 24" x 36" so I can see it from 6 to 8ft away from it, that metic stuff gets me looking at it all the time,but then I find myseft more and more using the dig.mike to do the same thing but I just can't get along without it when it comes to drilling and taping.

I got mind from a company called Rickard's Ind.Tool Supply a nice white plastic one, they give them out for free with the Richard's name on the top, a write off item I'm sure and it works because I still use them from time to time.
At one time I got 12" cut off wheels from them by the case (144ea.) it's funny what you can recall when you thing about someone.

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> ... like drill hole size for a tap and thread size setup.
> 
> Bj



Yes, I can see that being very handy... I usually just SWAG it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

LOL Joe

"swag it"
I have not heard the term for a long time. 
A mate I worked with use it all the time, he had to count out fastners using a 
scale 1 to 100 ,10 to 1000 and so on and the parts ,not cheap the norm about 6.oo ea. on most of them and I would ask him are you right on and he would say "I swag it" that swag could be 100.oo ea. box times 10 or 20 boxes all day long.

He was always long like the baker doz.thing and the customers would always keep buying from us .. LOL (Martin-Marietta ) 

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Sounds like a very logical *scientific* person! LOL

I'm glad it brought back good memories.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

This morning I turned over my little metal 6 inch rule I keep in my overalls when i am working and guess what is on the other side? That's right a little chart... thanks guys!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

OK, I give up...

1. There's a special scale you like.
... or...
2. Rust (hope not)

What was it?


----------



## Hoskins (Jan 20, 2007)

Joe: I am cutting a slot in the edge of the base for a basket. My wife is a basket maker. Reed or wooden stays are inserted in the slot and then hold tight when woven in place. I had some luck with a ground down 1/16" slot cutter router bit, but started to get some wobble. I also could not get a slot cutter that was less than 1/16". I ordered slitting saw blades down to 1/64" and it looks like these will work pretty good. 

Thanks to all for suggestions!


----------

